# Marigold Due March 24



## SusanP (Mar 22, 2014)

I know this is 3 weeks in advance of the blessed event, but I'm just getting so excited! Marigold is the first doe I bought and she is a real darling. This will be her 2nd set of kids with us, first time she gave us 3 beautiful little doelings. 

These photos were taken a week ago. She didn't look all that big last pregnancy, I think she carries low rather than wide. Two months into this pregnancy her belly was already getting in the way on the milk stand, and I'm sure she's bigger this time around. She's at the stage where she seems to grow larger every day!

My guess is on another set of 3...though I wouldn't be surprised to see 4. Can't wait!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

pretty doe look forward to seeing her babies


----------



## SusanP (Mar 22, 2014)

Tick tock, tick tock, two weeks to go! 

I just love it when my 3 pregnant does all come waddling over at once to see if I've got treats! :lol:


----------



## SusanP (Mar 22, 2014)

One week to go, getting excited! I'm amazed at how big she doesn't look in her photos, as she is quite round in person. Must be more of that goat magic...wish I could do that lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Lol, expect the camera to ALWAYS take 50lbs of the goats, and add that to you :ROFL: Good luck, I have a doe due the same day, and another the day after


----------



## SusanP (Mar 22, 2014)

Wait....add it to *me*?!? What kind of goat magic is that???


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

It's the goat magic at it's finest  That's why I avoid being in pictures with mine :lol:


----------



## SusanP (Mar 22, 2014)

Wow, I'm so glad you told me about that before I decided to pose with my goats! I will definitely stay on *this* side of the camera, thanks for the heads up! :thankU:


----------



## SusanP (Mar 22, 2014)

Well, today's the day! Except that so far she seems more interested in breakfast than in giving up those kids. Funny thing is, just before I snapped this picture I saw her quickly stuffing something behind that feeder (can you tell from the look on her face I caught her in the act?). It looked like it might have been a book of some kind...I suspect she was studying the doe's code. I must go have a look and will have to confiscate it if I find it!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Keep us posted!


----------



## SusanP (Mar 22, 2014)

Just tucked her in for the night, no action yet. She's having some clear discharge tonight, just a bit though, and I can still feel her ligs, kids haven't dropped down low yet either. But I'm going to go up and check her again in a few hours before I go to bed. I was hoping for today as the weather was good....rest of the week looks cold and wet.


----------



## SusanP (Mar 22, 2014)

*Day 147....still waiting*

Last year she kidded on day 153 so I guess I really shouldn't be surprised that she's still holding out on me. Sigh.

I just can't get over the fact that her belly hardly looks pregnant in photos. In person she's huge!

Anyone want to take a guess on how many more days she'll go?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Saturday  
I induced mine, she kidded this morning with big twin does.


----------



## SusanP (Mar 22, 2014)

Hang on, let me check my calendar....OK Saturday would be perfect, nothing scheduled. (Shhhh! Don't tell Marigold or she'll mess with me again!):laugh:


----------



## SusanP (Mar 22, 2014)

Day 150 and today looks to be the day! Her ligs are totally soft, kids have dropped, udder is tight. She's in her kidding stall now with her girlfriends nearby to keep her company. Doing hourly checkins. :stars:


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Good luck


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

wishing an easy kidding and healthy baby(s)


----------



## SusanP (Mar 22, 2014)

Been dabbling all day...lots of restlessness, gotta pee, rub my back, etc., but looks like active labour is maybe starting to get underway. Just came in to grab a quick bite, heading back out in a sec.


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Did you find what she was hiding?


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

come on Marigold we want to see those babies!:stars:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Anything yet?


----------



## SusanP (Mar 22, 2014)

Talk about an easy labour! I had just posted my message that I was grabbing a bite to eat as she still looked to be in early labour, when DH phoned to tell me to hustle back up to the barn as she was pushing! Got there in time, and she had a quick and easy (well ok, who am I to say...it was quick at least!) birth. Triplets, 1st one 2 lb 12 doeling, followed by 2 x 3.5 lb bucklings. Mom and babes doing great. Pics to follow in the birth announcements forum. NOW I'm having supper lol!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Holy goats!! Trips? She definitely didn't look big enough for trips in the pics. She was hiding something lol. Congrats on an uneventful kidding.


----------



## SusanP (Mar 22, 2014)

I know! She carries low rather than wide, this one. Really hard to tell by looking, even in person. I have to put my hands on her to feel how big she is. At 2 months her belly was getting in the way on the milking stand so at that point I was thinking triplets. 

Last time she had trips too and she wasn't this big I'm sure. At least, the 3 kids were all smaller last time, so less total combined baby weight. I wasn't at all surprised to see 3. My only question was whether she was hiding a 4th in there, but after the third kid the placenta started to come out so that was that.

I kind of wish I hadn't agreed to sell her in a couple of months....She is so sweet, a great mom and a terrific milker, fabulous manners on the milk stand, and a super easy kidder. But we are going to be getting some registered goats and need to make some room...after all, I hear there actually IS a limit to the number of goats one can reasonably expect to keep! :greengrin:


----------

